# Lidl 12v Vacuum Cleaner



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Has anyone bought this model of vac from Lidl, is it any good, it's only a tenner but is it worth it.

[http://www.lidl.co.uk/cps/rde/xchg/lidl_uk/hs.xsl/offerdate.htm?offerdate=12289]Link to Lidl Vacuum Cleaner[/url]


----------



## tattytony (Jun 29, 2009)

Link not working kev


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Try it now, but it's the main page not just the vac.

Link


----------



## steve151 (Aug 9, 2009)

hi i put mine in the bin u/s


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I got a dyson dc31 orf ebay fer 99.99 should be there when I get home. At least a 30 squid saving: -) only the best!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I got a dyson dc31 orf ebay fer 99.99 should be there when I get home. At least a 30 squid saving: -) only the best!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

A friend got the Dyson, and said it was junk, peoples expectations seem to differ a bit with vac.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Yes I've read reviews but the poor one's tend to be ealier incarnations. Anyway mine aint arrived after 2 weeks so a paypal dispute ahead :lol: aint gonna get me sucker


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It looks like I'll have to take a chance and buy one, it does have a 3 year warranty, and it will have to be fit for purpose, so if it turns out to be junk I'll take it back for a refund.


----------

